

The Impending NY Tech Apocalypse: Here's What Is About To Happen - gaoprea
http://www.businessinsider.com/future-new-york-tech-2011-9

======
russell
>> instead of joining high-potential startups, engineers are founding mediocre
companies. ... There are a lot of small teams building small ideas. ... Their
deaths will be great for New York tech. [Freeing up money and talent for more
substantive companies.]

It sounds like lots of VCs are are lemmings trying to do the YC thing without
the requisite talent and judgement.

I don't think I necessarily buy the conclusion that a lot of failures in the
web space will free up money and talent for (say) the enterprise space. It
could also be that the talent pool in NYC is too shallow to support hundreds
of startups. (You are free to consider the last to be SV hubris.)

